# Pelicans....



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A few pics I took over the weekend. 

What a big mouth that guy has!

Later.....Kelly


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Those are quite nice.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Kelly, great photos!
This one is great!


----------



## GlenR (Jan 13, 2005)

Cutter,

I'm doing my best trying to set up the shot. Composition is something I'm learning. Thanks to yours and others helpful info.

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

GlenR said:


> Cutter,
> 
> I'm doing my best trying to set up the shot. Composition is something I'm learning. Thanks to yours and others helpful info.
> 
> Kelly


OOPs.....

Didn't realize my co-worker was logged on, and I wasn't.

That was my comment Cutter.

Kelly


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

you mean you guys sit around at work and surf 2cool????


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Kewl pics......and yes Cutter some of us have to get a fix some how...>;0)


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

nice photos, what size lens were you using and how far away from the pelicans.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cutter.....only during lunch.....lol

Trout Chaser: I shoot with a canon S1IS. It has a 10X optical zoom. I was about 40 yards maybe. I zoomed a little more using my pic editor which made it a little less than sharp.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Great shots...I like that third one too. I wonder how hard they bite. Last fall I had one that was willing to eat out of my hand at the cleaning table. When he opened that big trap I dropped the fish. Didn't want to get bird bit!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ditto what Cutter said on that 3rd pic*

Great pics Kelly!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

RE: Pelican

Iseespots...I agree with Cutter and the others...that is a great shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Pete says...*

Love the sunset shot as well...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Now that's a pelican pic! SHOW OFF!!!...........LOL

My next big buy will be an even better camera so I can get that up close and personal with a pelican. Great shot Rusty.

Kelly


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Ditto, Kelly ... pic 3 was really nice ... another new piece of wallpaper. And I do have a wee liking of those birds.  Thanks.
Bob


----------



## bd2dabone (Aug 16, 2005)

*Another pelican pic*

On Houston Ship Channel saturday, march 04, 2006


----------

